# My new portfolio



## dalkarls (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys! I was looking for a good photography site and I stumbeld across this one so I'm introducing myself by showing you guys my portfolio Portfolio of Christoffer Dalkarls

I'm a photographer from Sweden who recently graduated from Gamleby Photography in Sweden, I mainly favor surreal images and tend to do mostly conceptual photograpy myself, but I also like fashion and more traditional commercial from time to time. Let me know what you think 

Regards, Christoffer


----------



## Tony S (Jul 11, 2013)

Post up some of your pictures here as a lot of folks won't go off the Forum to view websites of someone who has not participated here yet.


----------



## urahara (Jul 12, 2013)

Since you didn't provide us with a specific photo to discuss I'll take my pick on the one that got my eye.
In the photo of the man "dressed" with the numerous babies (a concept and execution that I like very much) light direction puzzles me. Your model seems to be light from top left, but several babies have the shadow on the left and I don't see any babies cast a shadow to a nearby baby. Well, I'm not saying that this is not a great photo, but after taking a few moments enjoying the photo itself my eyes started to wonder around these small details.

Your overall work seems inspired and very good.

Welcome


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Checked out your website. Not too bad. But future, post your photographs here. Thanks!


----------



## jessica_t (Jul 28, 2013)

wow I think your work is awesome! unlike anything I have seen on this forum so far!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2013)

A lot of it is more Graphic Art than photography.... you are good at photoshop (or whatever software you use... no doubt!)


----------

